# Wieviele Pflanzen als Erstbepflanzung 6000 l  90 cm Tief



## Kalle (14. Apr. 2006)

Hallo,

bin neu hier. So und gleich ne Frage an euch.

Gibts ne Faustregel für die Erstbepflanzung eines 6000 l Teiches. Später sollen auch ein paar Fischchen drin herumschwimmen. Nicht viele. 

Ca. 2 qm  20-30 cm  
Der Rest musste leider bauartbedingt auf nur 90 cm ausgehoben werden. (Steinboden)

Welche Pflanzen würdet ihr empfehlen ???
Wieviele davon ???
Welche Teichrose ???

Wie gesagt als Erstbesatz

Gruß morphantro


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Apr. 2006)

*AW: Wieviele Pflanzen als Erstbepflanzung 6000 l  90 cm Tief*

Hallo Morphantro,

erstmal Willkommen im Forum.
Ganz so einfach ist die erforderliche Pflanzenmenge der Erstbepflanzenug nicht zu Bestimmen, da es auch auf andere Umstände ankommt als nur auf die Fläche. Die Pflanzabstände sollten sich an der Höhe der geplanten Stauden orientieren (z.B Gelbe Wasserschwertlilie wird ca.1m hoch also 1m Pflanzabstand, __ Sumpfdotterblume ca. 30-40cm hoch also 30-40cm Pflanzabstand). Dadurch kann man sich dann ausrechnen wieviel Pflanzen Du pro m Teichrand brauchst. Bei Unterwasserpflanzen rechnet man ca. 2 Pflanzen pro qm Wasseroberfläche, bei der Neuanlage sollte man ein paar mehr nehmen zwecks Konkurenten der nicht lange auf sich warten lassenden Algen. Durch die rasche Vermehrung werden überflüssiuge Nährstoffe gebunden die dann den Algen fehlen, auch wenn man später den Großteil der Unterwasserpflanzen dann kompostieren muß.
Zu den Pflanzen: Du kannst ja mal in der Datenbank (nochmalige Anmeldung für die Datenbank erforderlich) nachsehen, da sind schon jede Menge Pflanzen für Sumpf- Unterwasser- Randbereiche abgelegt, zum Großteil mit Fotos. Da sind auch besondere Ansprüche für bestimmte Arten aufgeführt.
Bei deiner Teichgröße jedenfalls kein __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben, Tannenwedel, __ Seekanne anpflanzen da diese extreme Wucherer sind und dir sonst nach 1-2 Jahren den kompletten Teich ausfüllen werden.

MfG Frank


----------

